

SCOTUS:  Are sawed-off shotguns are inherently violent? - jordanpg
http://www.scotusblog.com/2014/11/argument-analysis-justices-unhappily-consider-whether-sawed-off-shotguns-are-inherently-violent/

======
drivingmenuts
Absolutely. As with any gun, it is a tool with one purpose: killing.

The threat is the presence of the gun, not the waving it about and yelling.
That's use (or misuse, really).

